# Viagra Formula Revealed



## Fiferguy (Apr 4, 2012)

Had to share this:

What is the formula for Viagra? 10% Vitamin A, 10% Vitamin B, and 80% Fix-a-Flat.

Y'all have a good night!
:rofl:


----------



## medic4178 (Apr 7, 2012)

I got a stiff neck one time when I got a pill stuck in my throat.


----------

